# 
2014.

               ?

----------

> 2014.


.

----------

,        ? 
     , , " " ,  .2  2014          -     2013.   ,       2013.,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       2013.


  . .         ,       .

----------

,  .               . ,  ,   ,     .     .
         .   .2         -      2013. (    2013        )        (   2013,        -       ).      ,       .
  .      .2          ?    .      ...

     -                         ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      .2          ?


 ?   .    .




> ???


   , ..   , ,  ,         (   ).

----------

-.       .    . :Smilie: )) !
,    ,         .
         (    )?    ""   ?
         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     ,    - .   ,    ,  ,    ,  .

----------


## vesnas

-  2014 ,              ,     -        ?

----------

,      .

----------


## vesnas

-

----------


## mvf

> 


. .  .




> ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr106.htm

----------


## vesnas

,...       -           ...     ,          ....

----------


## vesnas

-     ?...

----------


## saigak

> -     ?...


        ,     .
           ,  .

----------


## NBel

, 
      .   1  ,    2      .        ?
       ?   ,   ,

----------

> , 
>       .   1  ,    2      .        ?
>        ?   ,   ,


      ?       70 000 . ,       ,     .       ?   ?

----------


## NBel

50 000 .   7 ,    .    ....

----------


## saigak

> , 
>       .   1  ,    2      .        ?
>        ?   ,   ,


   .   . ,   ,    2 .     ..     .   ,  .

----------


## NBel

> .   . ,   ,    2 .     ..     .   ,  .


,

----------



----------


## NBel

> 


, , ,   . 010,020,030,040  2     ,            .

----------

.    ,  .    ,

----------


## NBel

,   ,     03.07.    03.06.      5-        ???   ?

----------

,        2014 ,     ( ),    ,        , -. -   .            .    1,       ??? .....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 -   ?




> .    1,       ???


-  90 . ,    /,        ...

----------

> ..


  ,                 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ...          .
     ,     .       .   .

----------

2014 					


31.01.2014 00000003	2 745,76	15 254,24	       18 000,00	.	  
05.02.2014 00000004	19 849,39	110 274,39	130 123,78	.	 ""  "  ""




   20.01     10.01 	347 907,40	347 907,40
   20.01     10.09	5 376,05	     5 376,05
 .  



   26     60.01 	14 823,25	14 823,25
   26     69.01 	5 363,95	5 363,95
 .  



   91.02   51	    17 383,78	17 383,78
	                                   17 383,78	17 383,78

   4 
        ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

().  , ,         .




> 20.01 **


?

----------

?




???

----------

:        ( 120  1 " ")       -    .

----------

?  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


.





> :        ( 120  1 " ")       -    .


 





> ?  ?


   ?

----------

2014

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      .

----------

..  
  -
    , ?

----------

.    
  2793208 . - 2793,208 ?

----------


## .

,      ?        ,       .  ,      ,        :Frown:

----------

,      ,   1     
  ,     - 
   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

...

----------

:      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?   ,    ?

----------

,          ,     ?        2014      ,      ,      .    ?      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?

----------


## _

!
  ,  .

      ?

:  1  - ,   .   , , , ,   .

         ?     ?

     ,   : "     ?"

----------


## saigak

> ?     ?







> : "     ?"


 .   :      .            .   .

----------


## _

!

  ,    ,               ?

      ?

----------


## saigak

> 


        .  "" ,           .




> 


 ?

----------


## _

,    9  ( ).     ,

----------


## saigak

> 


 .

----------


## _

!

----------


## Alish

,    .                 ?      2015  , 69000

----------



----------


## Tetanium

....  1    ,      1,      ,  1       (  -    2014 )   ,    (     ),     , , ,  . ,  ,  1    ,   ""   ,    %  . 
.   1 .  .   1 .      -  (,    1 ).            , 
1.   1      ,      ,   , ,   .     1 .      .         "     "   ,      .       .     ,       .
2.          .
     1    ,     6   =    , , ,     ,  210-230   2  ..        ,     .          .        -           -    (    2   ,      -  ).
 . ,      ,   -     -  ,    ?

----------

,
              2          )
  86   , ..                .
     9  ",     ()".            86 ,       , ..             .  . ,     ,      .    ,  ,     ,      .         .         ? 
!

----------


## saigak

,     -      ,    86 .

----------

